# Pescherie gourmet, ristoranti e trattorie: i 9 locali ove mangiare sul lago di Como



## brenin (13 Luglio 2017)

Entrato per sempre nella storia della letteratura grazie all'incipit de «I Promessi sposi», il lago di Como deve la sua celebrità anche e soprattutto alla sua bellezza custodita in quella strana forma a «Y» rovesciata. Si tratta di un luogo che conserva ancora le sue tradizioni legate alla pesca che si ritrovano poi a tavola in prodotti come lavarelli, agoni e persico. Nei piatti non mancano anche le influenze dovute alla  vicinanza alla Valsassina e alla Valtellina. Ecco allora 9 ristoranti per assaporare la cucina del territorio durante i vostri «gustosissimi» week end, dallo stellato al tipico crotto, dalla trattoria alla pescheria .

Vista la stagione, se qualcuno di voi passerà da queste parti, qui :

http://cucina.corriere.it/notizie/c...-mangiare-lago-como/quel-ramo-lago-como.shtml

può trovare dei buoni posti ove pranzare o cenare.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Interessanti i luoghi.
Il pesce di lago mi respinge.:unhappy:


----------



## brenin (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interessanti i luoghi.
> Il pesce di lago mi respinge.:unhappy:


Con l'eccezione del risotto al pesce persico, anch'io non vado matto per il pesce di lago. Però i piatti di carne, i formaggi nostrani e la polenta " vuncia " , i funghi ed un buon rosso della valtellina fanno si che si possa restare soddisfatti....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Con l'eccezione del risotto al pesce persico, anch'io non vado matto per il pesce di lago. Però i piatti di carne, i formaggi nostrani e la polenta " vuncia " , i funghi ed un buon rosso della valtellina fanno si che si possa restare soddisfatti....


Il resto :up:


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Con l'eccezione del risotto al pesce persico, anch'io non vado matto per il pesce di lago. Però i piatti di carne, i formaggi nostrani e la polenta " vuncia " , i funghi ed un buon rosso della valtellina fanno si che si possa restare soddisfatti....


Ecco,se poi magari dalla Valtellina rotola giù un bel piatto di pizzoccheri...


----------



## brenin (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ecco,se poi magari dalla Valtellina rotola giù un bel piatto di pizzoccheri...


Straquoto, aggiungendo anche una bella bisciola.... ed un po' di formaggio locale..... ( le erbette per i pizzocheri le mettiamo noi...  ).


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto, aggiungendo anche una bella bisciola.... ed un po' di formaggio locale..... ( le erbette per i pizzocheri le mettiamo noi...  ).


Bagnando il tutto con del buon Inferno docg....ci si trova in paradiso.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Entrato per sempre nella storia della letteratura grazie all'incipit de «I Promessi sposi», il lago di Como deve la sua celebrità anche e soprattutto alla sua bellezza custodita in quella strana forma a «Y» rovesciata. Si tratta di un luogo che conserva ancora le sue tradizioni legate alla pesca che si ritrovano poi a tavola in prodotti come lavarelli, agoni e persico. Nei piatti non mancano anche le influenze dovute alla  vicinanza alla Valsassina e alla Valtellina. Ecco allora 9 ristoranti per assaporare la cucina del territorio durante i vostri «gustosissimi» week end, dallo stellato al tipico crotto, dalla trattoria alla pescheria .
> 
> Vista la stagione, se qualcuno di voi passerà da queste parti, qui :
> 
> ...


Ma grazie...tocchera' fare un salto da quelle parti


----------



## brenin (13 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma grazie...tocchera' fare un salto da quelle parti


Benissimo, avviserò George..... 

Scherzi a parte, sono bei posti.... detto poi da un comasco !


----------



## brenin (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Bagnando il tutto con del buon Inferno docg....ci si trova in paradiso.


Visto il forum che frequentiamo, forse sarebbe meglio bere un buon Paradiso docg.... 

Sono ottimi tutti e due a dir il vero, per cui non mettiamo limiti !


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma grazie...tocchera' fare un salto da quelle parti


Avevo sentito dire,infatti,che in Umbria hanno i soffitti bassi...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Avevo sentito dire,infatti,che in Umbria hanno i soffitti bassi...


:rotfl: da me si mangia bene 
Tipo ora mi son mangiata una porzione di tagliatelle al tartufo nero


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Benissimo, avviserò George.....
> 
> Scherzi a parte, sono bei posti.... detto poi da un comasco !


Da visitare...metto in elenco


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: da me si mangia bene
> Tipo ora mi son mangiata una porzione di tagliatelle al tartufo nero


Miii,con ste' temperature


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Miii,con ste' temperature


Abbiamo anche l'aria condizionata sono evoluta


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo anche l'aria condizionata sono evoluta


Ok,vediamo come mi rispondi.
Il tutto innaffiato con?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ok,vediamo come mi rispondi.
> Il tutto innaffiato con?


Acqua naturale :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Acqua naturale :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


>


:rotfl: oh poi dovevo rientrare al lavoro


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: oh poi dovevo rientrare al lavoro


----------

